# Better Business Complaints against LYFT



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*Customer Complaints Summary*
694 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 430 closed in last 12 months

Most recent complaint against LYFT on the BBB site:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Problems with Product/Service

*Complaint*
On May 17th, at what Lyft claims was 1:47AM, I and another female passenger requested a Lyft from a bar. To make the request, I used an account which I had registered under a nickname, **** ******, which I had used to try to take advantage of a sign-up promotion. All payment information was in my... name, ***** *****. The car pulled up, and was being driven by a driver who introduced herself as *******. The female passenger and I got into the back seat and we took off. This was when the nightmare began. To be clear: while I cannot confirm that ******* was intoxicated, she was acting erratically almost immediately, and made both me and the other passenger nervous. ******* drove maybe 100 feet and then, all of the sudden, smashed into what I believe was the back left quarter of a parked pickup truck. She had completely smashed in the truck, and destroyed portions of her own car. I was sitting in the back seat with the other passenger. My face was smashed up against the back of the driver's seat by the collision, and caused me to cut my lip. Anyway, after ******* smashed into the truck, she went in reverse and immediately sped around the corner. By this point, ******* was sobbing and screaming that she was going to be in so much trouble, etc. She tried several times to speed off and put more distance between herself and the scene of the collision, but her car was so damaged that it could not go any further. I believe her right front wheel was destroyed somehow. I told her that she had just committed a hit a run and that she needed to call the police to resolve the matter. She continued to sob and mutter incoherently. I then told her it would be fine, and that I would get another Lyft for myself and the other passenger. The other Lyft arrived while ******* was calling her husband, I believe. The female passenger and I spent some time at the another location marveling at what had just happened, and when I tried to use Lyft to go home, my account was mysteriously disabled. I walked home instead. On May 18th, this alarming email was sent to my email address on file: Hi ****, I am following up on some feedback that we received concerning one of your recent Lyft rides. This feedback alleges that you grabbed your driver's steering wheel while they were driving and caused a collision. It was also alleged that you brought an illegal substance into your driver's vehicle. Can you provide me with any further details about this ride? Safety is Lyft's number one priority, so to hear about anything of this nature is something we take very seriously, and we would like to be able to respond. To ensure that I receive your response, please reply directly to this email. Thank you for your time. Best, ***** I am a lawyer, and I see exactly what is happening here: ******* committed a crime, panicked, and decided that she could pin it on two young professionals. Well, she picked the wrong two people. Both the female passenger and I are lawyers, and have perfectly lucid memories of the evening. We even have time-stamped texts from that morning discussing *******' ***** and run, as well as other convincing evidence to support our account. Trust me, our version of events is incontrovertible. I can't believe we need to use that evidence now, as we never expected to hear about *******'s actions again, but obviously ******* has tried to escalate the issue by lying. As far as the "illegal substance" accusation goes, it is vague and bewildering. Needless to say, it is another lie. My trust in Lyft and its driving community has been absolutely shattered by this event. I have pursued action with both the police and several regulatory bodies, as Lyft is obviously now providing a means for one of its drivers to perpetrate a fraud. I also plan on publicizing this matter as widely as possible, in order to inform as many potential Lyft riders as possible of the dangers they face every time they get into a Lyft, and that they may be FALSELY ACCUSED OF A CRIME BY THEIR RECKLESS DRIVER! I am at a loss for words! I immediately responded to *****'s emails with a FULL account of what actually happened. Much to my immense dismay, almost a week later, neither ***** nor anyone else from Lyft has responded and provided added clarity on the matter. I have been dealing with unbelievable stress and emotional discomfort at the prospect of being falsely accused of a crime by Lyft, and Lyft has done nothing to help me resolve this matter. I even called Lyft's critical hotline on May 18th to try to get some kind of clarity from ***** or anyone else at Lyft. Not only did the representative tell me he could not discuss details of the case, he also told me he could not tell me when ***** or anyone else from Lyft would be getting in touch. The level of callousness and cruelty here is unbelievable. I am beseeching the Better Business Bureau to help me hold this unethical company responsible. I have more than enough proof to see that the truth prevails.

*Desired Resolution*
Lyft needs to make a SIGNIFICANT gesture of goodwill and courtesy for my trust in its practices to be restored. They have gone so far over the line here that I'm not sure how I could possibly let this go. I look forward to seeing how they plan to make this right.

*Consumer Business DialogBusiness*
We are in receipt of BBB complaint case ********. *** *****'s complaint concerns an accident with a vehicle on the Lyft platform.*** ***** wrote into Support on May 17, 2017, stating that he was involved in an accident with a driver on the Lyft platform. We have followed up with all parties and... taken actions in line with our Terms of Service.As we have provided *** ***** with all the information he needs and followed up with all parties, we consider this matter resolved.

*Business*
We are in receipt of the consumer rebuttal in BBB complaint case ********. *** *****'s complaint concerns an accident with a vehicle on the Lyft platform.*** ***** wrote into Support on May 17, 2017, stating that he was involved in an accident with a driver on the Lyft platform. Our agents have since been in correspondence with *** ***** to inform him that we have deactivated his account per his request.Per our Terms of Service, "If you choose to terminate your account, we will deactivate it for you but may retain information from your account for a certain period of time and disclose it in a manner consistent with our practices under this Privacy Policy for accounts that are not closed. We also may retain information from your account to collect any fees owed, resolve disputes, troubleshoot problems, analyze usage of the Lyft Platform, assist with any investigations, prevent fraud, enforce our Terms of Service, or take other actions as required or permitted by law."As such, we consider this matter resolved.

*Consumer*
Complaint: ********I am rejecting this response because: Lyft is completely ignoring their responsibility in this. *They are just hoping the matter will go away because they say it's "resolved." Not gonna happen*.Sincerely,***** *****
-------------------------------------------

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

WTF! In the world of cell phones, you didnt think to get this incident on video?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> *Customer Complaints Summary*
> 694 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 430 closed in last 12 months
> 
> Most recent complaint against LYFT on the BBB site:
> ...


So, you're a lawyer and was in thr car with someone who would blatantly commit a hit and run and didn't think to call the police, report it, take pictures, or video? You must not be a good lawyer to not know to cover your ass against someone who was clearly sketchy


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Precisely. Either a very inept lawyer or false claim.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Awesome


LEAFdriver said:


> *Customer Complaints Summary*
> 694 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 430 closed in last 12 months
> 
> Most recent complaint against LYFT on the BBB site:
> ...


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

"My face was smashed up against the back of the driver's seat by the collision, and caused me to cut my lip." Is that enough ground to sue Lyft for the pain and suffering?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> "My face was smashed up against the back of the driver's seat by the collision, and caused me to cut my lip." Is that enough ground to sue Lyft for the pain and suffering?


You can sue over a headache if you want.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

BBB is not a government entity. The business is a sham. People who complain to BBB are mostly wasting their time. Just like Lyft and Uber.

If you're a business and *subscribe* to BBB, you get to remove bad feedback. Nice gig.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Sounds like the Pax got OWNED by his own beloved system (a system that's biased) that he loves to use for cheap transportation. He sounds so BUTT hurt, i think he is kicking himself in the head for not doing the most OBVIOUS thing that a regular NON LAWYER person in America or the world for that matter would do, Call 911. 

I do like the dramatic "Cut my lip" moment.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

leroy jenkins said:


> BBB is not a government entity. The business is a sham. People who complain to BBB are mostly wasting their time. Just like Lyft and Uber.
> 
> If you're a business and *subscribe* to BBB, you get to remove bad feedback. Nice gig.


It can't beba "sham" since they don't con people out of anything


----------

